# Broadband Connection



## srimaya_rath (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

I want to take broadband internet connection for my home. Can anyone suggest me which one is good? I stay in Bangalore.

Tx,
Srimaya


----------



## Chirag (May 9, 2006)

This shld help *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5355


----------



## soham (May 9, 2006)

Post in the correct section (the general section)


----------



## easwaran (May 10, 2006)

srimaya_rath said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I want to take broadband internet connection for my home. Can anyone suggest me which one is good? I stay in Bangalore.
> 
> ...



u  can get Airtel connection for 1000, 
no modem charges,256kps speed, unlimited usage, and most important good service.the only snag is that Airtel may not give for all the areas.
alternativly 
the may 2 nd announcement by BSNL home 900 plan provides 
256kps , unlimited usage, with modem chages or u can buy the modem
try 
it should be good,
or wait for bsnl 
to anounce more packages to beat the competition
good luck
easwaran
bangalore


----------



## gary4gar (May 10, 2006)

wrong section dude ! ! !
post in Q&A


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 10, 2006)

Depends on the usage... if u use it limited, go for a capped cheap connection of any ISP that has a good name in yr city... else opt for unlimited ones which are at a premium currently...


----------



## parthbarot (May 10, 2006)

take one which is around 500 to 900 Rs PM....mostly but gives u full time (24 hrs a day, 365 days free unlimited )...and 128 to 256 Kbps...


----------



## Netjunkie (May 14, 2006)

If u r concerned about your security then stay away from all the LAN based ISP's like Sify. They all suck.
Get Airtel or BSNL depending on your usage.


----------

